# Noopept....experiences from a long term user



## johnjuanb1

Noopept is my favourite nootropic, and I've tried a lot of them! But I've noticed especially after using noopept daily for several months (a little less than half a year), a lot more good effects than simply the cognitive enhancing effect I sought after when first starting.

First I want to shortly discuss the cognitive effects I've noticed. Noopept for me seems to work on several different levels. It enhances my perception quite remarkably. Vision is most noticeable. It's like I not only notice details more, but the overall picture becomes clearer. This is hard to explain, but it's a clear effect when visiting crowded centres where a lot of peripheral motion is present. My mind seem to be able to keep track of the relative motions of all the people in my periphery, as well as the details I'm focusing on at the moment. When starting dosing I found myself thoroughly examining the patterns in the side-walk and walls. Here the detail is more pronounced.

Other senses are affected as well. My olfactory sense seems to be able to distinguish certain scents to a larger degree, it's almost like the resolution has been turned up. Hearing was one of the things that clearly was affected when starting, but it is not as noticeable after long term dosing for me. At the start though, it was bizarre.

I tried some high dose experiments (40-50mg) the first few days and I seriously thought I had gotten some strange psychedelic RC instead! When listening to music there were a clear 'distortion' and my mind felt almost a little bit tripping. But no hallucinations were present, strange indeed. After a while I came to the conclusion that what really was happening was I had acquired a more selective ability to focus. The apparent distortions of music were in fact the result of my attention rapidly shifting to the environment to my thoughts and back to the music and causing a noticeable difference in the experienced music (does this make sense to someone else?).

After a few days (and lowering of the dose) the strange psychedelic effects did lessen sharply and I were more confident that it was actually noopept (mushroom smell). A friend after trying for a few days were really surprised that it worked (he's always been sceptical to my claimed effects of racetams and other nootropics)! He did say that the experience was like the "cognitive improvements from LSD without the hallucinations".

When it comes to memory I really notice a strong effect. It's not like I have a constant feeling of my present memory capabilities, but memories I thought were long lost suddenly appears in a vivid fashion. Also, it's much easier to keep track of how I got to a certain place in my mind, my spatial memory is clearly affected. I haven't measured direct learning though, but I have all reasons to expect it is improved.

After some week something totally unexpected happened. It suddenly were A LOT easier to deal with people! To understand the revolution here you must understand that I've always had great problems with understanding other peoples irrational rules (social customs) and behaviours, and therefore I've had a hard time accepting them. Also, I've a really hard time memorizing faces as well as understanding speech, they don't come as naturally to me as for other people. This leads to not an insecurity with people (not in the sense of ordinary social anxiety/phobia) but an unwillingness to be in crowded areas and confrontations because I simply don't understand behaviours or rules I'm supposed to align to (it's like a mystery). This has all changed DRAMATICALLY. With long term dosage, I more and more feel like "I get" humans so to say. I no longer have the constant sense that I'm caught in a herd of faceless animals when visiting crowded places and I can hear what people are saying over phone.

Another surprising effect is on my feelings. I wouldn't really call noopept directly euphoric, but definitely indirectly. I can suddenly find myself crying of joy on the bus because of the wonders of the existence of the mind and the universe. It's like I see the world more of the machine that it is, and the gears really are wonderful. Also people - they too are quite euphoric (someone said MDMA-like affections which is understandable).

Another effect is the pleasure derived from music. Before I of course enjoyed music, but now it's on a different plane. Music (especially orchestral) can at times feel like a really good massage for the eardrums (hard to explain the feeling, but it's pleasurable). Also I feel like I hear all the instrument at the same time to a greater degree.

I've read of some peoples experience with a lowering of the libido, and to some degree I agree but not entirely. For me I can maybe find myself overall less sexual, but when aroused there's no difference (no impotence so to say). Also there's a very clear shift in how much time I spend looking at pretty women when outside for example. It's like I more understand and appreciate the beauty and sexuality of the attractive gender.

When it comes to dosing daily over a long time, I find that taking a break on weekends (that is 2/7 days a week) seems sufficient. Tolerance builds up for sure, but I'm not really of the opinion that this is a result of a lesser sensitivity to the drug as to a more accustomed mind. I do mostly take these breaks because the effect on Monday is profound (with the crying and all) and to limit a possible tolerance (although I think it would be perfectly usable daily without breaks).

There's one clear side effect though, and that is the irritability. I as many others, have noticed an irritability especially directed at other people. This I do not have great problems with, and it's definitely worth to trade off for everything else. I'm suspected it has something to do with an increased perception (real or not) of intelligence, and therefore an irritation directed at those less fortunate (at the beginning I could have some serious rants at stupidity - not any more). Another reason I suspect is that as the focus are deepened, the irritation spawns from the distractions (which often are people). I'm glad to say however that with daily dosage it's a lot easier to handle.

Over long time I find an increasing effect though (as opposed to pure tolerance). Sure, I don't notice the direct effects as much but it really lingers and builds up which is noticeable when I compare my mindset now to that of the time before starting this experiment. I completely believe that noopept is causing some lasting changes in the brain. I'm suspecting this has to do with some build-up of neurotrophic factors (NGF/BDNF) but I don't have some scientific basis for that claim. It would though both explain the build-up and lasting effects I notice, as well as the initial euphoria (often reported from cerebrolysin users). I sure as hell wouldn't say that it looses it's effect after time, but yes, it's clearly less noticeable. That makes sense to me though, since we mostly thrive on difference and not a static state or slow build-up.

A summary of all of this would be a general feeling of a greater existence. It's like me and my mind are more 'there' in the environment and the world as a whole. I live, feel and experience more so to say. If being drunk is a low level of existence (I actually feel like it is), this is the exact opposite.

Oh, the doses I've been taking is mostly (95%) one time daily (at morning) of ~30mg.

So, thought about this? Is someone else having profound long term effects and thinking that they have finally found THE nootropic for them?


----------



## Elvia1023

He sounds like he has more issues than just finding the right nootropic! But I have been hearing great things about this from various people I trust. I have never taken one but it sounds great and well needed.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Noopept and Learning:* Noopept stimulates the release of certain neurotransmitters in the brain that are known to boost brain power when it comes to learning and memory. This is one of the reasons for which noopept is most sought-after. According to research and reviews, Noopept dramatically improves performance in all three areas of memory including formation, retrieval and restoration. When taking noopept, you will find it easier to recall new concepts learned as well as make associations with different concepts on several levels at once. If you often find yourself forgetting new information very shortly after hearing it for the first time, this supplement can boost levels of the Acetylcholine neurochemical which transmits signals between your different neurons. This results in better synapse plasticity which means your brain can form more connections and also improve reasoning and problem solving skills.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*BENEFITS OF NOOPEPT*

increased ability to learn

improved mood

decreased anxiety and feelings of depression

increased levels of energy and wakefulness

improved physical performance

improved memory and recall

improved patterns of speech

better logical thinking

enhanced perception and reflexes

improved sleep patterns


----------



## johnjuanb1

*[On the mechanism of noopept action: decrease in activity of stress-induced kinases and increase in expression of neutrophines].*

AuthorsOstrovskaia RU, et al. Show all Journal
Eksp Klin Farmakol. 2010 Dec;73(12):2-5. Article in Russian.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
The influence of noopept (N-phenylacetyl-L-prolylglycine ethyl ester, GVS-111)--a drug combining the nootrope and neuroprotector properties--on the activity of mitogen-activated protein kinases (MAPKs) and the level of NGF and BDNF gene and protein expression in the frontal cortex, hippocampus, and hypothalamus has been studied in rats. Under conditions of chronic administration (28 days, 0.5 mg/day, i.p.), *noopept decreased the activity of stress-induced kinases* (SAPK/JNK 46/54 and pERK1/2) in rat hippocampus and increases the level of mRNA of the BDNF gene in both hypothalamus and hippocampus. The content of BDNF protein in the hypothalamus was also somewhat increased. In the context of notions about the activation of stress-induced kinases, as an important factor of amyloidogenesis and tau-protein deposition in brain tissue, and the role of deficiency of the neurotrophic factors in the development of neurodegenerative processes, the observed decrease in the activity of stress-activated MAPKs and increased expression of BDNF as a result of noopept administration suggest thatthis drug hasaspecific activity withrespect to some pathogenetic mechanisms involved in the Alzheimer disease.

PMID 21395007 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## johnjuanb1

The one human study using Noopept (10mg taken twice a day) suggests that it is well tolerated for up to 56 days.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*.  An in vitro study showed Noopept to be neuroprotective against the use of H2O2 in neuronal degradation, in both healthy brains as well as those with Down’s Syndrome in a dose-dependent manner *


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Noopept can help to increase coordination and improve your general mood. *


----------



## Elvia1023

From everything I have read so far I believe it's best to start at 10mg per day. If you want to move up after 1 week then add another 10mg in the day. I wouldn't think anymore than 40mg would ever be needed but everyone is different.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Evidence indicates that noopept might help to prevent headaches, *


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Noopept enhances your ability to learn. *


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Nootropic drugs are considered to be non-toxic, not dangerous and non-addictive. *


----------



## johnjuanb1

The typical Noopept dose falls between 10 mg and 40 mg taken up to three times a day. You should determine the best dosage for yourself by starting with a smaller amount at first and only increasing if you feel comfortable doing so. Some people will feel powerful effects even with a 10 mg Noopept dosage while others will need a larger quantity for it to kick in. Because Noopept increases alertness and blood flow to the brain, it is recommended that you do not use this compound late in the evening if you want a full night of sleep. Some reviewers recommend cycling their Noopept dosage schedule to improve its effectiveness, but this has not been proven necessary so far. In fact, because the effects of this nootropic is cumulative in its effects, taking it in consistent dosages over a long period of time may give you better results.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Noopept’s effectiveness may be due to the possibility that it is able to strengthen associative connections between left and right brain hemispheres*


----------



## johnjuanb1

* The administration of noopept favorably influences the cognitive functions and suppresses the development of neurodegenerative processes.*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Noopept efficiency in experimental Alzheimer disease (cognitive deficiency caused by beta-amyloid25-35 injection into Meynert basal nuclei of rats).*

AuthorsOstrovskaya RU, et al. Show all Journal
Bull Exp Biol Med. 2008 Jul;146(1):77-80.

*Abstract*

Experiments on adult Wistar rats showed that injection of beta-amyloid25-35 (2 microg) into Meynert basal nuclei caused long-term memory deficiency which was detected 24 days after this injection by the memory trace retrieval in conditioned passive avoidance reflex (CPAR). The effects of noopept, an original nootropic and neuroprotective dipeptide, on the severity of this cognitive deficiency were studied. Preventive (for 7 days before the injury) intraperitoneal injections of noopept in a dose of 0.5 mg/kg completely prevented mnestic disorders under conditions of this model. *Noopept exhibited a significant normalizing effect, if the treatment was started 15 days after the injury, when neurodegenerative changes in the basal nuclei, cortex, and hippocampus were still acutely pronounced. The mechanisms of this effect of the drug are studied, including, in addition to the choline-positive effect, its multicomponent neuroprotective effect and stimulation of production of antibodies to beta-amyloid25-35. Noopept efficiency in many models of Alzheimer disease, its high bioavailability and low toxicity suggest this dipeptide for further studies as a potential agent for the treatment of this condition* (initial and moderate phases).


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Neuroprotective and nootropic drug noopept rescues α-synuclein amyloid cytotoxicity.*

AuthorsJia X, et al. Show all Journal
J Mol Biol. 2011 Dec 16;414(5):699-712. doi: 10.1016/j.jmb.2011.09.044. Epub 2011 Oct 1.

Affiliation
Abstract
Parkinson's disease is a common neurodegenerative disorder characterized by α-synuclein (α-Syn)-containing Lewy body formation and selective loss of dopaminergic neurons in the substantia nigra. We have demonstrated the modulating effect of noopept, a novel proline-containing dipeptide drug with nootropic and neuroprotective properties, on α-Syn oligomerization and fibrillation by using thioflavin T fluorescence, far-UV CD, and atomic force microscopy techniques. Noopept does not bind to a sterically specific site in the α-Syn molecule as revealed by heteronuclear two-dimensional NMR analysis, but due to hydrophobic interactions with toxic amyloid oligomers, it prompts their rapid sequestration into larger fibrillar amyloid aggregates. Consequently, this process rescues the cytotoxic effect of amyloid oligomers on neuroblastoma SH-SY5Y cells as demonstrated by using cell viability assays and fluorescent staining of apoptotic and necrotic cells and by assessing the level of intracellular oxidative stress. *The mitigating effect of noopept against amyloid oligomeric cytotoxicity may offer additional benefits to the already well-established therapeutic functions of this new pharmaceutical.*

Copyright © 2011 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Noopept is said to be one of the strongest Piracetam analogues available, and works similarly in terms .


----------



## johnjuanb1

Noopept is said to exhibit a sense of euphoria initially.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Benefits of NOOPEPT*

*Learning and memory:*

*Enhanced drive and motivation.
*Improved memory, learning ability, and recall. Compared to piracetam, Noopept enhances not only the memory consolidation stage but also the memory retrieval steps.
*Helps catalyze the associative connections formation and improve communications between the right and left hemispheres of the brain.

*Neuroprotection:*

*Helps reduce damage to the brain brought by oxidative stress the same as human neurons apopsis
*An anti-oxidant that has an antagonizing effect on calcium excess.

*Promotes brain health:*

*Can be used to relieve effects of brain injuries, ischemia, and prenatal damage
*Improves age-related mental degeneration and decline
*Can help with amnesia.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Noopept helps to restore memory and cognitive functions, disturbed as a result of brain injury, ischemia, hypoxia, the effects of alcohol and other toxic substances.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Post from a noopept user...

"I’m convinced that Noopept is the best traditional nootropic drug available in terms of price and efficacy."


----------



## johnjuanb1

Post from a Superior noopept user at another forum...

"A little update... I am doing noopet 2xd and so is my wife. I do believe its working for both. Enough for me to order 8 bottle before the bogo went off we will blow thru 2 bottles a month. It is g2g give you a good sense of well being and mind is sharper. I actually feel a little more comfortable talking to new people now."


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Comparative activity of proline-containing dipeptide noopept and inhibitor of dipeptidyl peptidase-4 sitagliptin in a rat model of developing diabetes.*

AuthorsOstrovskaya RU, et al. Show all Journal
Bull Exp Biol Med. 2014 Jan;156(3):342-6. doi: 10.1007/s10517-014-2345-z. Epub 2014 Jan 15.

Affiliation
Abstract
Developing diabetes was modeled on adult male Wistar rats by repeated intraperitoneal injections of streptozotocin in a subdiabetogenic dose of 30 mg/kg for 3 days. Proline-containing dipeptide drug Noopept or a standard diabetic drug dipeptidyl peptidase-4 inhibitor sitagliptin was administered per os in a dose of 5 mg/kg before each injection of the toxin and then for 16 days after streptozotocin course. In active control group, spontaneously increase glucose level and reduced tolerance to glucose load (1000 mg/kg intraperitoneally) were observed on the next day after the third administration of toxin. Basal glucose level decreased by day 16, but glucose tolerance remained impaired. Noopept normalized the basal blood glucose level and tolerance to glucose load on the next day after administration of streptozotocin. The effect of Noopept persisted to the end of the experiment. At early terms of the experiment, sitagliptin was somewhat superior to Noopept by the effect on baseline glucose level, but was inferior by the influence on glucose tolerance.. By the end of the experiment, Noopept significantly (by 2 times) surpassed sitagliptin by its effect on glucose tolerance.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Post from a SuperiorPeptide customer...  

"I'm 53 years old, I was starting to get nervous about my memory, losing Shit, trying to recall actors from a movie and drawing a blank. So I did some research and found Noopept. JJb a Rep for Superior and long term user, posted his thoughts and a few articles, Research Papers etc. Anyway started it 4 days ago, Skeptical as usual ,and this Shit actually works! I don't have total Recall but my memory ,mood and energy level are definitely better."


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Neuroprotective effect of novel cognitive enhancer noopept on AD-related cellular model involves the attenuation of apoptosis and tau hyperphosphorylation.*

AuthorsOstrovskaya RU, et al. Show all Journal
J Biomed Sci. 2014 Aug 6;21(1):74. [Epub ahead of print]

Affiliation
Abstract
BackgroundNoopept (N-phenyl-acetyl-L-prolylglycine ethyl ester) was constructed as a dipeptide analog of the standard cognition enhancer, piracetam. Our previous experiments have demonstrated the cognition restoring effect of noopept in several animal models of Alzheimer disease (AD). Noopept was also shown to prevent ionic disbalance, excitotoxicity, free radicals and pro-inflammatory cytokines accumulation, and neurotrophine deficit typical for different kinds of brain damages, including AD. In this study, we investigated the neuroprotective action of noopept on cellular model of AD, Aß25¿35-induced toxicity in PC12 cells and revealed the underlying mechanisms.ResultsThe neuroprotective effect of noopept (added to the medium at 10 ¿M concentration, 72 hours before ¿ß25¿35) was studied on ¿ß25¿35-induced injury (5 ¿M for 24 h) in PC12 cells. The ability of drug to protect the impairments of cell viability, calcium homeostasis, ROS level, mitochondrial function, tau phosphorylation and neurite outgrowth caused by ¿ß25¿35 were evaluated.Following the exposure of PC12 cells to ¿ß25¿35 an increase of the level of ROS, intracellular calcium, and tau phosphorylation at Ser396 were observed; these changes were accompanied by a decrease in cell viability and an increase of apoptosis. Noopept treatment before the amyloid-beta exposure improved PC12 cells viability, reduced the number of early and late apoptotic cells, the levels of intracellular reactive oxygen species and calcium and enhanced the mitochondrial membrane potential. In addition, pretreatment of PC12 cell with noopept significantly attenuated tau hyperphosphorylation at Ser396 and ameliorated the alterations of neurite outgrowth evoked by ¿ß25¿35.ConclusionsTaken together, these data provide evidence that novel cognitive enhancer noopept protects PC12 cell against deleterious actions of Aß through inhibiting the oxidative damage and calcium overload as well as suppressing the mitochondrial apoptotic pathway. Moreover, neuroprotective properties of noopept likely include its ability to decrease tau phosphorylation and to restore the altered morphology of PC12 cells. Therefore, this nootropic dipeptide is able to positively affect not only common pathogenic pathways but also disease-specific mechanisms underlying Aß-related pathology.


----------

